# Help sexing my black Americana



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like a pullet to me. Ameraucana females start growing their tail feathers in quicker than the males at about that age.


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

Here she is now at 6-8 weeks. Still think pullet?








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Still looks like a pullet to me.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like an adorable little girl to me.


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

Yea!!!! Thanks friends!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

